# Grafikkarten-Lüfter deaktivieren?



## m3000 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich habe eine Sapphire RADEON 9600 Atlantis Grafikkarte aus März 2004. Sorgsam ausgewählt damals, damit ich auch zocken kann. Die Zeiten ändern sich... - bin mit dem PC nur im Netz, Textverarbeitung und Fotos kucken. Was jetzt nervt, ist der laute Grafikkarten-Lüfter. Kann ich den deaktivieren?

Dank und Gruss - m3000


----------



## port29 (19. Juni 2009)

m3000 hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich den deaktivieren?



Stomkabel rausziehen?


----------



## Maik (19. Juni 2009)

Mal schauen, wann die Grafikkarte dann in Rauch aufgeht.

mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Juni 2009)

Also we du aus den beiden anderen Beiträgen ersiehst eine ganz schlechte Idee.
Der passive Kühler reicht alleine nicht aus um die Karte zu Kühlen.
Du könntest dir ma ldie Radeon Tools ansehen vielleicht gibts da ja ne Möglichkeit den einfach etwas langsammer zu stellen.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Evtl. besteht auch die Möglichkeit den Lüfter gegen einen anderen (leiseren) zu tauschen.
Allerdings solltest Du dann schon genau wissen welche Ausführung Du hast (die Karte gab es in verschiedenen Ausführungen, unter anderem auch ohne Lüfter aber dafür mit grösserem Kühlkörper).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mAu (20. Juni 2009)

Gibt auch Schalldämmmatten für Gehäuse, eventuell bringt dir das ja schon was? Ansonsten ist Google dein Freund: radeon + 9600 + passiv + kühlen


----------



## Grimreaper (23. Juni 2009)

Ich habe fuer eine X800 einen passiven Kuehler gekauft, welcher tadellos funktioniert. Eine 9600 passiv zu kuehlen sollte kein Problem sein und ist absolut lautlos.


----------

